# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή κλουβιού για green cheek

## aggelos23

Και ναι ετοιμάζομαι για green cheek!!!
Eπειδή όμως ειμαι πολυ απογοητευμένος απο τα κλουβιά εμπορίου στην Ελλάδα θα φτιάξω ενα. Ναι  ναι καλα ακουσατε.
Σκεφτομαι λοιπον για ένα με 90  cm ύψος 60 cm πλάτος και 50 cm βάθος. Θέλω κατ' αρχήν να σας ρωτήσω αν είναι καλό να χρησιμοποιήσω αλουμίνια για τα πλάισια και κουνελόσηρμα για βεβαίως το σήρμα. Επίσης, που θα βρω τα υλικά;
Αυτά από μένα φιλικά Άγγελος.

----------


## serafeim

αγγελε αν επερνες αγαποπουλι θα σου ελεγα πες στον Γιωργακι (Zorbas_The_Freak)
τωρα ομως θα σου προτινα η να κανιες παρομοια με την δικη μου
ειναι 1,20 στο υψος και μου λειπει η βαση προς το παρον... εχει 5 πορτες αλλα εσυ κανεις οσες θες... 2 απο τα δεξια 2 απο τα αριστερα και 1 πανω ανοιγει και κουμπωνει με ενα ξυλο!!!!
εχει κενο στην μεση για να χωριζεται σε 2 κλουβια διοτι θα εβαζα μπατζακια αλλα τελικα μπηκαν 2 πανεμορφα,υπεροχα,φανταστι  κα κοκατιλακια...
πολλα απο τα παιδια ειχαν φοβερες ιδεες και τις πραγματοποιησαν ... εχουμε πολλα ατομα που πιανει το χερι τους και σηγουρα θα σε βοηθησουν!!!

----------


## terios

> Και ναι ετοιμάζομαι για green cheek!!!
> Eπειδή όμως ειμαι πολυ απογοητευμένος απο τα κλουβιά εμπορίου στην Ελλάδα θα φτιάξω ενα. Ναι  ναι καλα ακουσατε.
> Σκεφτομαι λοιπον για ένα με 90  cm ύψος 60 cm πλάτος και 50 cm βάθος. Θέλω κατ' αρχήν να σας ρωτήσω αν είναι καλό να χρησιμοποιήσω αλουμίνια για τα πλάισια και κουνελόσηρμα για βεβαίως το σήρμα. Επίσης, που θα βρω τα υλικά;
> Αυτά από μένα φιλικά Άγγελος.



φιλε αγγελε καλα θα κανεις να φτιαξεις μονος σου αν πιανουν τα χερια.Αν δουλευεις και ηλεκτροκολληση ειναι τα πραγματα πιο ευκολα. αναλογος τωρα τι υλικα θες θα πας στο αναλογο καταστημα. συνηθως αυτη που πουλανε σιδερα εχουν και ολα τα εξαρτηματα που θα χρειαστεις

----------


## aggelos23

Σεραφειμ καταπληκτικη κατασκευη σε ευχαριστω. Οσο για τον μαστορα θα με βοηθησει και ο πατερας μου

----------


## aggelos23

> αγγελε αν επερνες αγαποπουλι θα σου ελεγα πες στον Γιωργακι (Zorbas_The_Freak)
> τωρα ομως θα σου προτινα η να κανιες παρομοια με την δικη μου
> ειναι 1,20 στο υψος και μου λειπει η βαση προς το παρον... εχει 5 πορτες αλλα εσυ κανεις οσες θες... 2 απο τα δεξια 2 απο τα αριστερα και 1 πανω ανοιγει και κουμπωνει με ενα ξυλο!!!!
> εχει κενο στην μεση για να χωριζεται σε 2 κλουβια διοτι θα εβαζα μπατζακια αλλα τελικα μπηκαν 2 πανεμορφα,υπεροχα,φανταστι  κα κοκατιλακια...
> πολλα απο τα παιδια ειχαν φοβερες ιδεες και τις πραγματοποιησαν ... εχουμε πολλα ατομα που πιανει το χερι τους και σηγουρα θα σε βοηθησουν!!!


Α και κατι αλλο μπορεις να μου γραψεις τι υλικα χρησιμοποιησες και ποσο κόστισαν;

----------


## vikitaspaw

επισης πολλα υλικα θα βρεις κ εκει που πουλανε υλικα περιφραξεων..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κοίτα στο θέμα που σου βάζω το κλουβί της Βίκυς.
*Τα καινούρια μας κλουβιά για τα κοκατιλάκια!!!*

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> Κοίτα στο θέμα που σου βάζω το κλουβί της Βίκυς.
> *Τα καινούρια μας κλουβιά για τα κοκατιλάκια!!!*


+1 το κλουβί της Βίκυς είναι τέλειο και εγώ αυτό θα έφτιαχνα αλλά δεν έκατσε...

----------


## serafeim

χρησημοποιησα 5 βεργες ντεξιον τον 2 μετρων
5 μετρα κουνελοσυρμα μεσσαιο
70 βιδες
70 παξιμαδια
70 δεν θυμαμαι πως λεγονται αυτα που ειναι για να πιανει καλα πανω
τετοιες βιδες  
2 καμπυλωτες βεργες τις οποιες εκανα μονος μου
και 2 βεργες των 4 μετρων πλατιες 3 εκατοστα για να κανω τις πορτες 
αυτα μου κοστησαν απο σιδεραδικο γυρω στα 70 ευρω... το κλουβι ειναι ιδιο με ενα ενος εμποριου αλλα με πολλες αλλαγες...
η πορτα που ανοιγει απο πανω,οι 4 πορτες,το διαχωριστικο,το ταψακι και η βαση που δεν εχουν γινει ακομα!!!

----------


## aggelos23

Σας ευχαριστω ολους αρχιζω τη σχεδίαση του κλουβιού  :Happy:

----------


## terios

κρατα μας ενημερους για την κατασκευη  και οτι βοηθεια θες και μπορουμε ρωταμας

----------


## aggelos23

Τελικά επειδή δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο μάλλον θα αγοράσω κλουβί. Πάντως αν το επιχειρήσω άλλη φορά θα σας πω

----------

